# Looking to rehome our 4 female mice.



## MancMouse (May 11, 2011)

Free to good home. Manchester Area.

Due to circumstances, we are looking for a new loving forever home for our four female mice. Sisters.
They are Fancy Mice, broken marked (brown/white), 3 are 12 weeks old, 1 is 18 weeks old, all are quite skittish. 
Very healthy, no ailments. Not handled very much but not biters/nippers. 1 months supply of food also provided.

We would like them to stay together as a family group, so will not split into pairs, sorry.
We do not have transport so would be collect only. Small travel tank or medium sized cage (45 x 28 x 29cm) can be provided. 


We also have for sale, one large cage.
Marchioro Jack72, size 72 cm x 44 cm x 43 cm. Cost £70 will accept £35.
In great condition, no breaks/cracks or bent/broken bars. Has many adaptions (ie wooden shelves, wooden ladders, ropes, wooden tunnels, hanging straw house etc). The top has been adapted so it lifts up for easy cleaning/access. Many spares/extras.
We have all the original plastic fittings but preferred not to use them.

Cannot sell the cage until we can rehome our 4 girls, but selling the cage is not important as finding a loving home for our 4 girls is our priority.

Thanks.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are having to rehome them, if you were closer I could have taken them.

Good luck finding them new homes :smile:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ceretrea said:


> Sorry to hear you are having to rehome them, if you were closer I could have taken them.
> 
> Good luck finding them new homes :smile:


Where are you located ceretrea? Maybe a rodent train could be arranged to get them to you, they would be very lucky/spoilt mice if they did manage to get to you.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Where are you located ceretrea? Maybe a rodent train could be arranged to get them to you, they would be very lucky/spoilt mice if they did manage to get to you.


Near Southampton...although didn't I say no more mice? lol

A mouse train would be fab, dunno if anyone is coming this way though.


----------



## MancMouse (May 11, 2011)

Thank you for your help.
I have also replied to your message.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't want people to think this is a done deal. Ideally someone should be more local so please if anyone is closer go ahead and offer. Otherwise we have space


----------

